# Is my Premium Rose Petal dyed?



## Cmcmcm (May 16, 2017)

I bought this guy at Petsmart because of his pretty blue spotted colors. Are these natural? I'm concerned he may have been dyed (though I've read that's not something that happens often). The main thing that makes me think this is because there were blue spots on the lid that will rub off if touched. 

I'll love and care for him all the same, would just like to know what I'm supporting with my money.


----------



## cutesybettas (Dec 5, 2016)

I would say no, I haven't heard about Petsmart dying bettas ever. His coloration looks pretty natural to me. The blue spots might be methane blue or some other kind of medication.


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

You can't dye fish.

The blue is from medication. Pet stores will occasionally dose their bettas with meds when they first get them.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

His color patterns are natural. I've never even heard of betta dyeing. As the others have said, the blue is from medicine that is put in the little cup with them.


----------



## Cmcmcm (May 16, 2017)

Thanks so much for that reassurance, everyone! Glad it's just the medicine and his beauty is natural. Never seen one quite like him!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

His pattern is called "Butterfly." However, he could also be a marble as indicated by the spots on his fins. If so, expect him to change.


----------



## Cmcmcm (May 16, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was thinking Butterfly when I looked it up. I'm excited to see him grow and potentially change!


----------

